# Sunny Eating My Birthday Cake



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

So...on Friday I celebrated my 16th "bird" day  (Yes it was my 16th bird day so let's just leave it at that okay!?!? ). My colleagues threw me a nice party at the office and here are 2 photos of my Sunny tasting the cake that one of my colleagues baked. I love the second one with the half-closed eyelid where she's being all "I don't eat just ANY cake you know, gotta decide if this is good enough for my liking..."


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Happy belated bird day!  And I love the pics of Sunny.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aww haha that's cute! So was the cake up to sunny standards?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Aww haha that's cute! So was the cake up to sunny standards?


Well she continued to take a few more bites out of it after I snapped that photo so I can only assume she felt it wasn't too bad.


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Precious!!! Happy Bird Day!!! :thumbu:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw so cute


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Happy bird day!
Looks like the cake got the 'tiel of approval!


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

aha ! Thats adorable , Sunny wishes you a very happy birthday haha


----------



## fireflyfiasco (Feb 8, 2012)

Awww so cute! Hope your bird day was awesome! haha


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all for your good wishes. I'm actually just slightly more than 16 years old if you know what I mean  but oh well. As they say, age is a state of mind, right? I FEEL like I'm still 16 in my head so it still counts. 



DesertDweller said:


> Looks like the cake got the 'tiel of approval!


Love the "tiel of approval"!:thumbu: Yes I guess it did.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

haha I know how you feel. My brain is still back in my high school days and here it is upon my ten year...what? lol. I love seeing pics of tiels judging our foods


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those photos are adorable,glad that the cake met Sunny's approval.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is just too cute!!


----------

